# cold smoking rabbit



## gourmetfungi (Feb 6, 2008)

After succesfully cold smoking organic goose breasts last week i am now under going one o the harder meats to smoke.....yeah rabbit.
I have made a dry cure mix of maldon sea salt, crushed bunches of thyme, twenty five snipped fresh bay leaves and a couple dozen crushed juniper berries and a handful of peppercorns. Left these to cure for just two hours. Now smoking over an African hard wood dust for 4 hours. Will let you alls know how it goes/


----------



## richtee (Feb 6, 2008)

African hardwood dust?!? Woah. Now THAT'S novel. What hardwood?


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow, rabbit is good.  Where does one get African hardwood from?

Let us know the results, would like to give rabbit a shot when I get the new smoker built.


----------



## conrad74 (Feb 7, 2008)

Have to be carefull with the tropical hardwoods, some contain toxic substances and volitile oils as I have learned when woodturning certain types.


----------



## hockeyhead (Feb 8, 2008)

How did it turn out? any pics??


----------

